
Wellcome Global Monitor shows European crisis of confidence in science - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/jun/19/survey-shows-crisis-of-confidence-in-vaccines-in-parts-of-europe
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Link to the study main page:

[https://wellcome.ac.uk/reports/wellcome-global-
monitor/2018](https://wellcome.ac.uk/reports/wellcome-global-monitor/2018)

Link to full study report pdf:

[https://wellcome.ac.uk/sites/default/files/wellcome-
global-m...](https://wellcome.ac.uk/sites/default/files/wellcome-global-
monitor-2018.pdf)

